# Your Setup on Skidsteer



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im at cross roads on size I want Like hear what others running on there skids
Im down to a 7.6 Pro Tech w/ wings or the 9ft model The factory say I need a 7.6 for size of my Gehl 5240 68hp 6,900 lbs tires. I know they should know whats right. I put a tape on it just seems to be small. My bucket is 70''

Tell your spec.

Weight of the skidsteer
Horse Power
Tires or tracks
Pusher or plow if have wings on the plow
How wide is the plow or pusher

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

factory equipped Cat 252b3's with 10ft Arctic sectional snow plows, about a 120 of them.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I run a bobcat s185
61hp
tires(reg bobcat)
I would say you can run either, I would ask what lot types do you plan to do with it. 
oh ya, I use a snow bucket, no pusher  I'm pretty sure your machine could handle a 9' as long as you are not planning to use it when the snow is 2' deep, it should push fine with a 9'


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Various Skids
NH 185L - 78hp - 7000lbs on a 9' Kage system and it handles it no problem. 
NH 175L - 60hp - 6200lbs with a 8'-10' blizzard plow, which does pretty good but will struggle with wet snow at the full 10' size.

And because pictures are fun


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1649713 said:


> I run a bobcat s185
> 61hp
> tires(reg bobcat)
> I would say you can run either, I would ask what lot types do you plan to do with it.
> oh ya, I use a snow bucket, no pusher  I'm pretty sure your machine could handle a 9' as long as you are not planning to use it when the snow is 2' deep, it should push fine with a 9'


Dr office lots I have 4 together small tight areas in a mile of them is my largest complex few driveways between the offices and the complex

Here is complex areas in red is places I can stack snow
So there is times I'll be packing snow a good distance to pile it.
There is places I can windrow to the edge.
In the past used a 7740 11ft box front with 10 rear blade and 2-3 trucks Vplows
Like to add my Skid steer to this complex so maybe one truck and tractor can help and other trucks can be somewhere else.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

You got the big pusher covered so I see why your decision tough. Would the 9' be too big in these "tight spaces" if so maybe the 7.5' would be more usefull right now, since the skid should be able to replace 1 truck on that complex site.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

do you do the driveways as well or just roads?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1649762 said:


> do you do the driveways as well or just roads?


Do all inside the green


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

There is absolutely no reason to buy a 7'6" plow for that skid. Your machine will handle a 9' or 10' plow. Get a Kage or Snow Wolf with quick attach box sides, or some other expandable plow and get stuff done. Only if you have a 2-speed though.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1649761 said:


> You got the big pusher covered so I see why your decision tough. Would the 9' be too big in these "tight spaces" if so maybe the 7.5' would be more usefull right now, since the skid should be able to replace 1 truck on that complex site.


on Dr lots its tight areas its tight for a truck wouldn't be for a skid

7.6 in box move wings out to 45* blade is 8'11'' full straight blade is 9'6
Wings are manual but If plow works well I could mount some rams on wing so can run wings from inside the cab.
If I went with 7.6 I could extend wings out farther add another foot to each side. Since they are only a foot each .
More I think about more thinking 7.6 will work. I don't know. Skid is a different animal if it was a truck I put 9.6 Vplow 
7.6 cost is $2900 and the 9' is 3400 ship to me


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1649768 said:


> There is absolutely no reason to buy a 7'6" plow for that skid. Your machine will handle a 9' or 10' plow. Get a Kage or Snow Wolf with quick attach box sides, or some other expandable plow and get stuff done. Only if you have a 2-speed though.


its 2 speed I like yellow it matches my Skid
They don't make expandable plow with a trip edge Fisher doesn't offer it for a skid I don't want a full trip plow
That kage plow be a pain dropping the sides off to windrow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Snow Wolf and Pro Tech and Meyers Skid plow are the same plows or atleast same design


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Antlerart06;1649775 said:


> its 2 speed I like yellow it matches my Skid
> They don't make expandable plow with a trip edge Fisher doesn't offer it for a skid I don't want a full trip plow
> That kage plow be a pain dropping the sides off to windrow


Have you looked into a hydraulic wing style plow? I have a Boss 8' pusher for my S205 (about the same size as your skid), and I thought it was too small of a pusher for my machine. But in some of my lots a 10' would of been too big for some tight areas.

So for this winter I ordered a Metal Pless hydraulic winged pusher. I will be able to run it as an 8' box, or a 13' straight blade, or anywhere inbetween in scoop mode. Set in 11' scoop mode it will move a whole lot more snow then an 8' box, so I'll get the productivity of the larger box, with the size of an 8' box in places I need it. On a job like the one you posted the ability to run it as a 13' angle blade would be very handy also.

And none of the hassle of messing with taking the Kage system on and off.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IMAGE;1649778 said:


> Have you looked into a hydraulic wing style plow? I have a Boss 8' pusher for my S205 (about the same size as your skid), and I thought it was too small of a pusher for my machine. But in some of my lots a 10' would of been too big for some tight areas.
> 
> So for this winter I ordered a Metal Pless hydraulic winged pusher. I will be able to run it as an 8' box, or a 13' straight blade, or anywhere inbetween in scoop mode. Set in 11' scoop mode it will move a whole lot more snow then an 8' box, so I'll get the productivity of the larger box, with the size of an 8' box in places I need it. On a job like the one you posted the ability to run it as a 13' angle blade would be very handy also.
> 
> And none of the hassle of messing with taking the Kage system on and off.


Well this Pro Tech is kinda like that it has manual wings Like said before I could mount my own rams on the wings 
I'll check that plow you have


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

http://hlasnow.com/displayblade.php?id=13
Buy it and have exactly what you want

I had 2 248 cat skiddy's with 10 arctic pushers
7500 lbs machines
82 hp
pushed them just fine


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mick76;1649797 said:


> http://hlasnow.com/displayblade.php?id=13
> Buy it and have exactly what you want
> 
> I had 2 248 cat skiddy's with 10 arctic pushers
> ...


No dealers around me under 500 miles Kind of what I'll do to the Protech


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Antlerart06;1649804 said:


> No dealers around me under 500 miles Kind of what I'll do to the Protech


Didn't stop me from buying my arctics, but I understand.. good luck!


----------



## SnowWolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1649776 said:


> Snow Wolf and Pro Tech and Meyers Skid plow are the same plows or atleast same design


Just to clarify, you are correct that the Pro-Tech and Meyer Skid Steer plows are the same. However, SnowWolf is a completely separate company, and different design, in no way connected with either company. Let me know if you have specific questions.

Thanks,


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowwolf;1649859 said:


> Just to clarify, you are correct that the Pro-Tech and Meyer Skid Steer plows are the same. However, SnowWolf is a completely separate company, and different design, in no way connected with either company. Let me know if you have specific questions.
> 
> Thanks,


From a picture the mold board looks the same The same trip edge design
Same yellow paint :laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think Im going with 7.6 one to be on safe side. We been getting a lot big wet snows 
When I get it If I think Im wasting horse power on 7.6 plow I could add another foot to each wing and add wing rams to it.
I talk to another guy here and he has a 70hp case and plows with a 10 pusher and He said last winter when we had 18'' storm he had a lot problems trying push the snow and he down sized this year went to a 8ft pusher.
So after bs with him I made my mind up on 7.6 

Thanks to everybody posting there stuff and bs with me Thanks


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

good luck.....you'll end up wishing you bought a bigger plow to begin with.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1649955 said:


> good luck.....you'll end up wishing you bought a bigger plow to begin with.


If so I can sale it and buy a 9ft model. This is first time running a Skid Steer for lots My little skid was used on walks when we got the deep snow.

Sometimes a person has learn the hard way


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

3 New Holland 180/185 9' Snow Wolf with wings and Wolf Paws
1 Case CT 450 9' Snow wolf with wings and Polar treads
2 90XT Case 9' Snow Wolf wings
1 John Deere 7775 8' Snow Wolf with wings
1 TBD again with Snow Wolf

See a pattern here. I have 3 plows for Subs and just incase of break downs, again 9' Snow Wolf

My spare is still brand new not used once

My Compact wheel loaders all have Arctic Sectionals


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bird21;1649975 said:


> 3 New Holland 180/185 9' Snow Wolf with wings and Wolf Paws
> 1 Case CT 450 9' Snow wolf with wings and Polar treads
> 2 90XT Case 9' Snow Wolf wings
> 1 John Deere 7775 8' Snow Wolf with wings
> ...


I see but your 450 90 case and NH 185 all bigger then my skid on hp
9' snow wolf w/wings is what 11' wide
The 7.6 pro tech with wings at 45* 8'11'' and I add a foot more to each wing that will put me at 10'11'' give or take.
I'll keep everybody updated on how well it works. Bad thing is I wont be running it that is what sucks after watching all youtube videos looks like be a fun ride in a skid. I'll try it out if, I get to the complex. My route wont take me to the complex unless we are ahead of the game


----------



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

*s250 bobcat*

Have a blizzard 810 expandable wing power plow on bob cat skidloader.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

arborist;1650716 said:


> Have a blizzard 810 expandable wing power plow on bob cat skidloader.


Its a full trip I looking at trip edge

I order my Pro tech I'll try it see how well it works If don't work the next winter I 'll try something different maybe then Fisher will offer the XLS for skids or the Snow Dog

Sorry I was reading your post wrong 
How you like it on your Skid Any photos of it


----------



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

Antlerart06;1650724 said:


> Its a full trip I looking at trip edge
> 
> I order my Pro tech I'll try it see how well it works If don't work the next winter I 'll try something different maybe then Fisher will offer the XLS for skids or the Snow Dog
> 
> ...


No pics but love it it clears alot of snow and effecient. Im getting a new xls this year for truck


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

arborist;1650729 said:


> No pics but love it it clears alot of snow and effecient. Im getting a new xls this year for truck


Kool Im big fan of a trip edge after owning my 2009 MVP 9.6


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

*other option*

This plow should solve the problem. It expands from 6 to 10 feet on the fly and can get in between cars.

If you are interested I will put you in touch with one of our dealers.

Sincerely
Mike

www.cotech.ca
[email protected]
418-898-4444


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rdl;1651524 said:


> This plow should solve the problem. It expands from 6 to 10 feet on the fly and can get in between cars.
> 
> If you are interested I will put you in touch with one of our dealers.
> 
> ...


Its just a pusher right

But looks like kool plow


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

We run Bobcat S250's. We have a local welding shop by us that makes custom pushers, they will make your literally anything your want. Ours are 8', but they have 2 mold boards. The second one runs across the top of the box so that we can drive into parking spots and basically "dump" the pusher and turn it into a pull box. Makes it easy to back drag out spaces and still have the full functionality of a push box without having to swap or drop the box portion like on a Kage unit. They're pretty slick.

http://www.hhwelding.com/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You guys realize it takes seconds to drop the side boxes from the Kage and Snowwolf boxes right?? And seconds to hook them back up... plus you can back drag and windrow with them off. Much more versatile if you ask me.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

WIPensFan;1651634 said:


> You guys realize it takes seconds to drop the side boxes from the Kage and Snowwolf boxes right?? And seconds to hook them back up... plus you can back drag and windrow with them off. Much more versatile if you ask me.


I think at this point people realize what they are all about. Just sayin.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1649775 said:


> its 2 speed I like yellow it matches my Skid
> They don't make expandable plow with a trip edge Fisher doesn't offer it for a skid I don't want a full trip plow
> That kage plow be a pain dropping the sides off to windrow





TKLAWN;1651636 said:


> I think at this point people realize what they are all about. Just sayin.


TK...were you the one that wanted the advice on skidsteer setups???


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1651634 said:


> You guys realize it takes seconds to drop the side boxes from the Kage and Snowwolf boxes right?? And seconds to hook them back up... plus you can back drag and windrow with them off. Much more versatile if you ask me.


Yes I know it take seconds
But here is my thinking I drop it off at one spot I wind row say 600 ft down my complex and then I need the sides back on, I got to drive all the way back 600ft pick up the sides then drive back again 600ft to where I need the sides.
That's why I said it be a pain.
I like the power wings The sides are always with me
The Pro Tech doesn't have power wings but it wont take much time to add rams to them. Then with a press of a button I go from a 7.6 box to a 9.6 straight blade now that's versatile if you ask me.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

WIPensFan;1651634 said:


> You guys realize it takes seconds to drop the side boxes from the Kage and Snowwolf boxes right?? And seconds to hook them back up... plus you can back drag and windrow with them off. Much more versatile if you ask me.


Yup, no doubt the Kage units are great. We did a demo with one last season. And although it only takes seconds to attach/drop the sides, when your parking lots are set up like ours with tons of islands, notches, and small loading docks, we were dropping the sides sometimes up to 30 times per lot to back drag. When you multiply that by 15ish accounts, you're talking about half an hour to an hour lost of just messing with the sides. They have their uses, but what we have works faster, with no moving parts which means less things to go wrong and less down time fixing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

DaveCN5;1651690 said:


> Yup, no doubt the Kage units are great. We did a demo with one last season. And although it only takes seconds to attach/drop the sides, when your parking lots are set up like ours with tons of islands, notches, and small loading docks, we were dropping the sides sometimes up to 30 times per lot to back drag. When you multiply that by 15ish accounts, you're talking about half an hour to an hour lost of just messing with the sides. They have their uses, but what we have works faster, with no moving parts which means less things to go wrong and less down time fixing.


I never thought about it in the long term but does added up


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Antlerart06;1651605 said:


> Its just a pusher right
> 
> But looks like kool plow


Thank you, yes, its just a pusher but with the added advantage of switching sizes on the fly. For light snowfall, open it up to 10 feet and go.


----------

